# seat heater



## M3toocool (Dec 18, 2003)

hello my 95 m3 has vader seats with the two switch seat heater control, and now my driver side seat doesn't heat up. The switch still lights up so i know its not a fuse. I went to the dealer and the guy looked at it real quick and he said they would have to take the seat out and check the heat pads. Can anyone help me with trying to fix this on my own so i dont dish out a few hundred or gran for a seat. or a link to buy a pad.
thanks
~


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

M3toocool said:


> hello my 95 m3 has vader seats with the two switch seat heater control, and now my driver side seat doesn't heat up. The switch still lights up so i know its not a fuse. I went to the dealer and the guy looked at it real quick and he said they would have to take the seat out and check the heat pads. Can anyone help me with trying to fix this on my own so i dont dish out a few hundred or gran for a seat. or a link to buy a pad.
> thanks
> ~


Is it the seat cushion or the back cushion? You should eliminate the switch as a fault possibility by swapping the driver's and passenger's seat switches. If it is indeed the seat or the back heating element then you're going to have to pull the seat out of the car and remove the upholstery. The heating elements are around $70-$80. It's not exactly that hard a job, more of a PITA. Doable but it'll be at least a couple hours of your time. Good luck.


----------



## BrazeauRacing (Jan 23, 2003)

Here's a write-up on swapping the upolstery from driver's to passenger... not exactly what you'll be doing, but it'll show you what's involved with removing the upolstery to change the heating elements.
http://m3.digital7.com/vaderswap.php


----------

